# Cambiar el formato segun valor de una celda.



## Osasa54 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hola, tengo el siguiente problema:

Cuando introduzco la formula:
=INDICE(AA6:AX6;COINCIDIR((K.ESIMO.MENOR(K6:P6;1));AA6:AX6;0)+3)
y la celda donde la he introducido me devuelve el valor: #¡NUM!
esto es debido en que alguna de las celdas en las que busca esta formula 

como puedo hacer que no se vea este valor?

Actualmente cuando una celda tiene el valor 0, lo que hago es que en el formato condicional de la celda que color del texto sea igual al del fondo, 
asi no se ven todos los ceros de las celdas (aunque si esten alli, pero al intentarlo hacer con el valor #¡NUM! no me hace caso.

Alguien sabe como hacer que cuando el valor de las celda se #¡NUM! la celda se vea en blanco?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Mar 25, 2003)

Hay dos formas:

Una, con formato condicional, poniendo la fórmula

=ESERROR(A1)

donde A1 es la celda que se quiere revisar, y cambiando el formato a fuente con color blanco.

Segunda, cambiar el formato de la celda a fuente de color blanco, y después, en el formato de número de las celdas, en Personalizado poner:

[Negro]0


----------

